# New Member from WI - am I the only Female?!



## melinda (Jan 4, 2017)

I thought I put a post in here, but can't find it so just introducing myself.
As my profile had stated I am new from Oshkosh, WI. I am new OES member in WI.  My great uncle was a freemason though never got to meet him.  When I started my current job 2.5yrs ago my trainer I learned is a Freemason, Knights Templar, and Shriner which sparked my interest in searching my family history.

I was going through a lot and he was a great listener and just a great example of what a Freemason should be, kind, respectful, and helpful. With his help on searching my family history, knowing my desire to give back to the community and my belief that the Freemason organization is so important to keep going on every level, I was voted on and initiated at the same meeting in Nov. 2016.

I thank you for letting me join despite not being a male because I still think the off groups like OES give a great support to the Masonic Organization as a whole. I will forever be involved and indebted to my friend for helping me, this has truly started a wonderful new chapter of my life that will live on forever and be passed on as well.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 4, 2017)

melinda said:


> I thought I put a post in here, but can't find it so just introducing myself.
> As my profile had stated I am new from Oshkosh, WI. I am new OES member in WI.  My great uncle was a freemason though never got to meet him.  When I started my current job 2.5yrs ago my trainer I learned is a Freemason, Knights Templar, and Shriner which sparked my interest in searching my family history.
> 
> I was going through a lot and he was a great listener and just a great example of what a Freemason should be, kind, respectful, and helpful. With his help on searching my family history, knowing my desire to give back to the community and my belief that the Freemason organization is so important to keep going on every level, I was voted on and initiated at the same meeting in Nov. 2016.
> ...



Hi 

I replied to your other thread... great to read you've met a good brother and seen Freemasonry in action in life...


----------



## melinda (Jan 4, 2017)

Yes for sure I did! I believe it was ordained by God to happen the way it did and when it did. 

I was tested by this FM because he didn't admit to being in OES until I submitted my petition to make sure that I was doing it for myself.  Even after that, he still then didn't tell me the lodge I was petitioning was the same he went to until I told him I received the call that everything passed and was going to be voted on and initiated the same night with a special dispensation that the Grand Worthy Matron of WI delivered herself! 

It was a true test of faith, patience and soul searching to make sure why I was joining and glad he waited to tell me. 

 I  feel so humbled and honored to be a part of the organization and be able to serve my God, brothers and sisters, and the community in such a special way. I was honored to have my work friend there as well to see me initiated along with 2 of his brothers and one brother's wife which we are now dear friends! 

I just found out our ritual books are in so I can start studying for a point as of next week, I will woo-hoo! OK done for now, bedtime lol.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 5, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## melinda (Jan 5, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum.


Thank you


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 5, 2017)

melinda said:


> I thought I put a post in here, but can't find it so just introducing myself.
> As my profile had stated I am new from Oshkosh, WI. I am new OES member in WI.  My great uncle was a freemason though never got to meet him.  When I started my current job 2.5yrs ago my trainer I learned is a Freemason, Knights Templar, and Shriner which sparked my interest in searching my family history.
> 
> I was going through a lot and he was a great listener and just a great example of what a Freemason should be, kind, respectful, and helpful. With his help on searching my family history, knowing my desire to give back to the community and my belief that the Freemason organization is so important to keep going on every level, I was voted on and initiated at the same meeting in Nov. 2016.
> ...


Greetings and welcome. I'm a Past Patron from Idaho!


----------



## goomba (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome to the Masonic Family!


----------



## melinda (Jan 5, 2017)

KSigMason said:


> Greetings and welcome. I'm a Past Patron from Idaho!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## melinda (Jan 5, 2017)

goomba said:


> Welcome to the Masonic Family!



Thank you, I love Mario Bro Games, forgot what the dude was called though lol


----------



## goomba (Jan 5, 2017)

melinda said:


> Thank you, I love Mario Bro Games, forgot what the dude was called though lol



The character is a goomba.  I have a handful of these little guys with Masonic emblems on them.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 6, 2017)

goomba said:


> The character is a goomba.  I have a handful of these little guys with Masonic emblems on them.


Where did you get em?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## melinda (Jan 6, 2017)

I can make you some colored ones Ripcord22A if you want


----------



## goomba (Jan 6, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Where did you get em?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app




I made them in paint.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 7, 2017)

Welcome to the online community here!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 7, 2017)

Welcome to the forum and we are glad your here. I hope it's a useful resource to you.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Matt L (Jan 7, 2017)

Welcome to the family Sister.


----------



## melinda (Jan 7, 2017)

Matt L said:


> Welcome to the family Sister.


Thank you, where are you from Matt?


----------



## MWS (Jan 7, 2017)

Welcome. I'm new here myself...a lot of great information.
Enjoy your journey!


----------



## Matt L (Jan 7, 2017)

melinda said:


> Thank you, where are you from Matt?


Originally from Long Island New York, now in West Tennessee.


----------

